# DIY substrate?



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm doing a nano and the smallest size bag I can get good substrate in around here is 25 pounds! There isn't much left over from my other tanks, and my husband would lock me up if I bought that much substrate... :clock: 

So the question is, is there some good mixture of things that I could make a yummy substrate out of? Currently lying around: a fair amount of laterite (I could just use that by itself there's enough, but am leery about doing so), root tabs, some small gravel. Also some potting soil. Maybe if I mixed the laterite with some peat and the gravel or something? Grind up a root tab? Thoughts?  I'm going to have some root feeders (crypt or maybe a dwarf lily) so I want to do a good job on this...


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

If your potting soil doesn't have added fertilizer in it you can use it with a gravel cap. crypts love it, check out the El natural forum for more details.


----------



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, I will check it out... is there some way to test if your soil has extra fertilizers? The stuff I have, came with one of those kits that's dirt in a pot with seeds, and supposedly all you have to do is water it (the plants died of course... the only plant I've ever been able to grow above water is basil), so I'm guessing it's generic no ferts added dirt, but it's better to make sure...


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some potting soils will have styrafoam pellets, charcoal , bark and other stuff that floats. I would stir it in a bucket of water to let the floating stuff out first.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

At http://www.aquariumguys.com/purelaterite.html found this
Laterite is an excellent planting medium for rooted plants. This can be used when starting a new aquarium or added to an established aquarium to supply potassium, magnesium, iron and sulfur, all of which plants readily absorb through their roots.

Instructions:
For new aquariums: Use 1 oz for every gallon of aquarium water. Distribute evenly on the bottom of the aquarium. Then add about 1 inch of gravel on top of First Layer. Mix the gravel evenly throughout First Layer. Add the remaining gravel to the aquarium. For established aquariums: Add 1 oz for every gallon aquarium water. Distribute First Layer evenly into aquarium gravel throughout the aquarium. 
Note: First Layer may cause harmless red cloud that will clear. First Layer should be rinsed to avoid this cloud.

Sounds like great stuff to use. Wish I had started with it. You could set up an 
el natural tank with the laterite. Check out the sticky's
Oops just noticed that this is an old post.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

you can also go to homedepot and get some aqua soil for 7.00 you geta 10lb bag. works great for me!


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

home depot is a great source. i am using some of their organic potting soil with laterite and a sand cap in my nano right now and im having great results.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

Careful with that Home Depot aqua soil though. Sometimes it's hard to get plants to stay rooted in it.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

yea I had the same problem the aquasoil looks, great !! works great ! but its light and airly, so its beat to mix it in with small gravel, or another substarte of your choice, I love the eco-complete. So I have mine mixed with that !! everythings growing great !! I will post all my tanks just as soon as I get the chance to sit here a min and do so !! LOL< great tips, I am actually looking for some cheap, but useable sand.... I will go make a new post , so look for it if you have amy wonderfukl ideas!! thanxs!! O, and the sms, well the have quit making it from what i hear, so I am not sure where to find it if I did what to use it . any ideas there too , find me I am going to post a question... I hope I put it in the right place...


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that they still make someting like sms, it's just called turface now.


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

I am setting up a 75 gallon planted tank and I currently have about an inch and a half of Seachem Flourite. Do you think it would be a good idea to mix some of that aqua soil in with it? I have been looking for something else to add and I was going to go with regular gravel, but this sounds better =)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is getting to be the time of year the Wal Mart, Home Depot, Lowe's etc should have Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil (SAPS) in stock in most areas. SAPS comes in 7 or 10lb bags at Wal Mart for around $10. It is an orangey red color, so if you don't mind that part of it, it should work very well. 

You can look for either Soilmaster Select (SMS) or Turface Pro League but both of these come in 50lb bags and I don't think you want that much. They are made in the same orangey red color but there is also a charcoal color available. They can be difficult to find sometimes. 

Potting Soil with a cap of sand may be something to look into also. I'm not brave enough to try potting soil in my tanks yet...maybe someday


----------

